# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Calabacicos o cazoletas (Helvella acetabulum)

## Azuer

Bueno, pues vamos con las setas de primavera. Éstas son de esta misma tarde.

_Helvella acetabulum_ es fácil de reconocer por su forma de copa de color pardo, ocre o marrón y su pie corto blanquecino, provisto de costillas muy marcadas y ramificadas que se extienden por la cara externa de la copa pero sin llegar al margen. Es comestible previa cocción, aunque su calidad gastronómica no es destacable.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Gracias azuer por las fotos de las cazoletas, iremos aprendiendo con tu ayuda.
Estoy pendiente.
Un saludo y gracias, Francisco.

----------

